# Router table plate for Ryobi R163 router



## adear11 (Jul 20, 2011)

I want to buy a router table for my Ryobi router, but I am having a hard time locating a table plate for it. I've been looking at they Rockler router table plate, but they don't have any Ryobi products listed as being compatible with them. 

Does any body know of a plate that will fit the Ryobi R163 router? I know Rockler has a blank plate to drill custom holes in, but I've never done that before and don't know that I want to attempt in on a $60 piece of aluminum. 

Any help/suggestions would be most appreciated.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Take the base plate off your router, use it to mark the new plate, center punch and drill. There is nothing difficult about it. :smile:


----------

